# Good deal on a Fiorenzato F5?



## rwcwilson (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi,

I've managed to barter the seller down to £170 including postage for a Fiorenzato F5. Is it worth the price? The item is from Sofia, Bulgaria, which concerns me a little bit (but his English is perfect and he refers to things in pounds, so not sure if he is an ex-pat). I don't know much about this grinder but I've read that its of similar quality to a Mazzer Super Jolly, what do you guys think... shall I go for it or hold off?

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rich where are you located?


----------



## rwcwilson (Sep 2, 2015)

Manchester


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

have pm'd you with some info


----------

